

Gloomy pronouncements from some of the most bearish folks out there - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/01/doom_the_shorte.html

======
hugh_
Why was the abridged, no-value-added version linked instead of the original?

[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/story/print?guid=83A47014-F...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/story/print?guid=83A47014-F716-45BB-A115-25E342A73B62)

